# 3D Printing Model Car Part 4 [Finished Model]



## 3dprintall (Nov 16, 2020)

Finally finished.
Click on the image to see the video or click here:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it came out nice. i like your cheat for the engine cover (using a photo)


----------



## 3dprintall (Nov 16, 2020)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> it came out nice. i like your cheat for the engine cover (using a photo)


Thanks for the comment and yeah I was ambitious at one point, thought about designing the parts under the hood and painting them, even thought about printing the moving engine which would require so much more work plus possibly SLA printer to print at this scale. Anyways I had to find the balance between the quality of work and the time.


----------

